# Harburger Berge-Ausfahrt am 20.08.05



## Silvi (17. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter soll entschieden besser werden als die vergangenen Wochenenden....

....da wäre doch mal wieder die Gelegenheit die Harburger Berge unter die Stollen zu nehmen! 

Um der alten Zeiten Willen könnte man sogar eine "Kuchenstation" einplanen. Da die Kärtner Hütte hier deutlich nachgelassen hat (oder vielleicht schon immer nicht sonderlich berauschend war), könnte man diesmal am Ende  im "Grande Laredo" unweit der KH im Biergarten sitzen.   

Der Rest steht im LMB.

Noch eine schöne Woche
Silvi


----------



## Silvi (19. August 2005)

Herrje, seid Ihr mau!  

Nicht dass es hinterher Beschwerden hagelt, es würde keiner mehr Ausfahrten posten   

Silvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STEF1 (19. August 2005)

Hallo Silvie,

"mit Kuchenstation", das ist ja genau mein Stichwort, aber leider kann ich Samstag nicht. Hoffe, es klappt bald ein anderes mal wieder. STEFFI


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (19. August 2005)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber meine Schulter schmerzt noch

Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende,

Doris


----------



## OBRADY (19. August 2005)

Hallo Freunde der groben Stollen...

Endlich mal was los hier..und gleich zwei Touren am gleichen Tag...!!

Aber mein RR will auch bewegt werden, und ein Angebot für eine Super RR Tour kam leider zuvor.Nun werde ich mich morgen auf der Straße austoben.
Gott sei Dank auch mit Option auf Kuchen...

Euch viel Spaß und guten Appetit

Hoffentlich bis nächstes WE..!!!

Anja


----------



## Janny (20. August 2005)

So Ihr Heizer,
nachdem Ihr Euch ja sicher denn ganzen Nachmittag Sorgen gemacht habt, kann ich Euch beruhigen: Ich habe die Nachhut einen nach dem anderen an der Buskehre abgesetzt. Dürften also alle zu Hause angekommen sein.
Gute Besserung an den Rocky Mountain Piloten. Hoffe, mit dem Knie ist nix Schlimmes.
Tschö
Jan


----------



## Cycomiko (20. August 2005)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Nachhut einen nach dem anderen an der Buskehre abgesetzt. Dürften also alle zu Hause angekommen sein.



hallo

ich bin gut zuhause angekommen, war einfach zuviel für mich das erste mal in den harburger bergen, hat trotzdem tierisch spass gemacht, bis zum nächsten mal...

greetz Cyco


----------



## Tracer (20. August 2005)

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet viel Spass heute. Hätte ich gewusst, dass es hier in Lübbecke so ein schlechtes Wetter gibt, wäre ich im schönen Norden geblieben. 

Gruss
Willy


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2005)

Hier war bestes Wetter   Da schmeckt der Kuchen noch besser


----------



## Silvi (20. August 2005)

> So Ihr Heizer,



na davon kann keine Rede sein, war ja auch als "mittel" angekündigt. Oder hat man(n) sich täuschen lassen, weil ein Mädel die Tour ins LMB setzt? Dann müsst ihr mal mit Doris fahren   

Das alle gut nach Hause gekommen sind, ist aber am wichtigsten.
Leider haben wir Euch nach dem Wildparktrail verloren, so dass wir dachten Ihr fahrt alleine weiter. 

Der Kuchen war allerdings sehr lecker


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (22. August 2005)

Ein Lob an die Frauenfront. Wir werden eben halt auch immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (22. August 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden eben halt auch immer besser.



Jo, drei Ortsfremde auf einer Tour zu verheizen ist schon 'ne reife Leistung.  
 
Aber das geht nicht allein an die an die Tourleitung. Die muss und soll ja vorne fahren.


----------



## Sanz (23. August 2005)

Hallo Janny,



> Jo, drei Ortsfremde auf einer Tour zu verheizen ist schon 'ne reife Leistung.



Du bist doch nicht Ortsfremd! 

Des weiteren haben wir bis zu einem gewissen Grad immer gewartet! Jedoch war die Tour als Mittel angekündigt und wurde auch dem entsprechend gefahren.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Janny (24. August 2005)

Vielleicht versteht Ihr nicht, was ich mit meinen kleinen Sticheleien sagen will. Mir geht es nicht darum, ob die Tour nun mittelschnell, mittellangsam, mittelschwer, mittelleicht oder mittelirgendwas war. Da das von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich empfunden wird, kommt man da eh nicht auf einen Nenner.

Also: 
Es war doch offensichtlich, dass die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit bei einigen Fahrern schon Anschlag war. 
Was wurde also gemacht? 
Erst wurden noch Pausen eingelegt, bis alle wieder zusammen waren, bevor mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit weiter gefahren wurde, der erste Ortsfremde verabschiedete sich an der Hasenbucht, ein erfreutes 'Jetzt können wir schneller fahren' aus der Spitzengruppe, weniger Pausen, Nachführarbeit für die langsameren Fahrer nur noch von Einzelnen, das Feld streckte sich, irgendwann riss der Kontakt ab. 
Allein im Wald blieben zwei Ortsfremde und ein Ortskundiger, dem somit die Tourleitung für die zweite Gruppe übertragen war, dem das Verhalten der ersten Gruppe fremd und unerklärlich war, und der den anderen beiden erstmal erklären musste, dass so etwas eigentlich nicht üblich bei den Forumstouren ist.

Für die Zukunft würde ich mir wünschen, dass, wenn sich mal wieder eine Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Niveaus zusammenfindet, rechtzeitig darüber gesprochen wird, wie man die Tour so umgestalten kann, dass alle ihren Spass haben (Temporeduzierung / Gruppentrennung (vielleicht auch nur auf Teilstrecken) / eine langsame Runde für alle, dann die Schnellen unter sich weiter / mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein). 
Und: Nach meiner Erfahrung freuen sich Leute, die neu zu einer Gruppe dazustossen, wenn man sich mit ihnen ein bischen unterhält. Davon hab' ich wenig gesehen auf dieser Tour. Ging ja auch nicht, weil der Abstand zu gross war. Die gehen doch von dieser Tour mit dem Eindruck weg, dass die Harburger Mountainbiker 'ne fitte Truppe ist, am liebsten unter sich oder nur mit gleichstarken Fahrern unterwegs ist, und dass man bei denen ja nicht den Anschluss verpassen darf, geschweige denn eine Panne oder eine Sturz riskieren sollte, da man sonst allein im Wald bleibt.

Da, jetzt isses gesagt. Ihr könnt ja ruhig mal Eure Sicht zu dem Thema schildern. 
Ich hoffe, dass sich jetzt niemand schlecht fühlt wegen meiner Manöverkritik. Ich fahre weiterhin gerne mit Euch, auch im mittleren Tempo. Und Kaffeepause mach' ich auch gern mit Euch. Aber wenn Leute (zumal ortsfremd) zurückbleiben, dann will ich nicht einfach vorne mitfahren.


----------



## JanV (25. August 2005)

Für wer langsamer fahren will/muss, gibt es mittlerweile eine Alternative  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168859

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Silvi (25. August 2005)

> Für die Zukunft würde ich mir wünschen, dass, wenn sich mal wieder eine Gruppe mit unterschiedlichen Niveaus zusammenfindet, rechtzeitig darüber gesprochen wird, wie man die Tour so umgestalten kann, dass alle ihren Spass haben (Temporeduzierung / Gruppentrennung (vielleicht auch nur auf Teilstrecken) / eine langsame Runde für alle, dann die Schnellen unter sich weiter / mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein).



Natürlich kann man darüber vorher sprechen, allerdings kann man sich dann die Angaben wie "Mittel" sparen und schreibt besser "km/h" und mit Sicherheit würde dies auch zu Diskussionen führen, weil beispielsweise der angegebene Schnitt nicht erreicht wurde! 
Natürlich ist es insbesondere für Ortsfremde nicht besonders schön, nach gewisser Zeit erkennen zu müssen, dass man seinen Konditonsstand falsch eingeschätzt hat. Aber genau diese Situation hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch noch und gleich mehrmals. Und als Mädel ist das nicht besonders prickelnd sich bei mehreren Touren auszuklinken, weil man nicht hinterherkommt und die Mehrheit der Gruppe aufhält. 



> am liebsten unter sich oder nur mit gleichstarken Fahrern unterwegs ist, und dass man bei denen ja nicht den Anschluss verpassen darf, geschweige denn eine Panne oder eine Sturz riskieren sollte, da man sonst allein im Wald bleibt.



Natürlich macht die Tour mit gleichstarken Fahrern am meisten Spass, wem nicht?! Und den Rest des Satzes finde ich schon arg befremdlich.

Das Thema langsame Fahrer/schnelle Fahrer macht sich hinter vorgehaltener Hand schon länger im Forum breit, da ist es nur gut, dass es mal angesprochen wird. Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass sich mal wieder viel mehr Forumsmitglieder an eigenen Tourenausfahrten via Forum beteiligen und dann bilden sich auch wieder Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Interessen. Denn sich einer Gruppe anschliessen und dann hinterher meckern kann so ziemlich jeder. Selber Touren posten, nach dem eigenen Geschmack. Und wenn dann in einer nicht so zügig fahrenden Gruppe andere Teilnehmer davonsausen, kann man diese entweder zurückpfeiffen ( ist mir neulich bei der Tour mit Harry auch passiert) oder einfach fahren lassen, dann steht derjenige auch alleine im Wald!! 

Silvi


----------



## gnss (25. August 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich kann man darüber vorher sprechen, allerdings kann man sich dann die Angaben wie "Mittel" sparen und schreibt besser "km/h" und mit Sicherheit würde dies auch zu Diskussionen führen, weil beispielsweise der angegebene Schnitt nicht erreicht wurde!
> Natürlich ist es insbesondere für Ortsfremde nicht besonders schön, nach gewisser Zeit erkennen zu müssen, dass man seinen Konditonsstand falsch eingeschätzt hat. Aber genau diese Situation hatte ich vor ca. zwei Jahren auch noch und gleich mehrmals. Und als Mädel ist das nicht besonders prickelnd sich bei mehreren Touren auszuklinken, weil man nicht hinterherkommt und die Mehrheit der Gruppe aufhält.



Ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber Du sagts es ja selbst, dass man sich als Neuling und Ortsfremder leicht verschätzen kann und es nicht prickelnd ist allein im Wald zu stehen. Wo soll denn das Problem dabei sein kurz zu warten, es anzusprechen und dann getrennt weiterzumachen, statt einfach ohne ein Wort davonzufahren? Oder soll es allen anderen passieren, weil es Dir auch passiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2005)

Wir werden uns hier sowieso nicht einig, aber:

Wir haben laufend gewartet und der Unterschied wurde immer größer. Leider ist die hintere Gruppe bei unseren letzten Halt nicht wieder aufgetaucht und wir sind davon augegangen, daß die sich alleine auf den Weg gemacht hat. War wohl ein Denkfehler  

Ich hab ja hier sowieso nicht den besten Ruf, aber nach dem letzten Stress im Sommer hab ich ein paar Wochen "Geheimtraining" gemacht. Fakt war, daß sich keiner der "Nörgler" gemüßigt gefühlt hat einen Termin anzubieten.


----------



## Bege (25. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann zwar zur Zeit nicht Rad fahren, weil meine Achillessehne noch nicht wieder einsatzfähig ist und war dementsprechend auch nicht dabei. Trotzdem möchte ich mal was zu dieser Problematik sagen, denn die ist ungefähr so alt, wie der Radsport selbst.
Das Problem von zu unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus wird immer wieder auftreten und ist auch nicht mit Angaben in Km/h zu umgehen, erst recht nicht im Wald. Allein aufgrund von unterschiedlichen Wetter- und Bodenverhältnissen können die gefahrenen Geschwindigkeiten bei derselben Tour und denselben Fahrern so stark schwanken, dass man überhaupt keine verlässlichen Angaben machen kann. Dazu kommt, dass die Geschwindigkeitsangabe für Ortsfremde ohne Streckenkenntnisse noch viel weniger gut einzuschätzen ist, als die Angabe "mittleres Tempo".
Man kann also das Problem der Leistungsunterschiede im Vorwege zwar einigermaßen eingrenzen, aber nunmal nicht ausschließen. Soll heißen: Alle, die in diesem Fall Silvi kennen, wissen relativ genau, was Silvi mit "mittel" meint und was dann auf sie zukommt. Fremde können das nur erahnen, aber es gibt auch keine präzisere Methode, ihnen das im Vorwege deutlicher zu machen.
Bleibt am Ende, dass dieses Problem nunmal ab und zu auftritt und man es dann vor Ort lösen muss. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das dann so aussehen: Maßgebliche Geschwindigkeit sollte (zumindest ansatzweise) die desjenigen sein, der die Tour ausgeschrieben hat. Wenn das jemandem zu langsam ist, ist das sein Problem. Wenn einige hingegen das Tempo nicht halten können, nützt es wenig, denen einfach weg zu fahren (damit will ich hier bestimmt niemandem persönlich auf die Füße treten, denn ich war ja schließlich gar nicht dabei). Dann sollte man lieber mal anhalten und das Problem direkt ansprechen und eine Lösung finden, indem man z. B. die Gruppen teilt. Einfach schweigend weiterfahren nützt niemandem was. Dann sind die langsamen frustriert, weil sie nicht hinterher kommen und die schnellen genervt, weil es nicht vorwärts geht. Dann lieber mal klare Worte finden. Das ist zum Vorteil aller beteiligten, auch wenn das natürlich erstmal Diskussionen hervorruft. Aber lieber 5 Minuten Diskussion und dann mehr Spaß an der Tour, als am Ende genervt nach Hause fahren.

Jan


----------



## Silvi (25. August 2005)

@gnss

Da hast Du mich völlig missverstanden. Ich meine die eigene Erkenntnis darüber, dass man leider zu wenig Kondi oder Technik drauf hat um der Gruppe zu folgen, ist enttäuschend. In diesen Fällen hat man selbst die Initiative ergriffen und beim nächsten Haltepunkt Bescheid gegeben, dass man sich ausklingt. Aber das sind Situation da muss man eben durch!

Wortlos sind wir auch nicht weitergefahren und stehen gelassen haben wir auch niemanden.



> Maßgebliche Geschwindigkeit sollte (zumindest ansatzweise) die desjenigen sein, der die Tour ausgeschrieben hat.



Das war sogar überwiegend der Fall, alle sind hinter mir her oder auf gleicher Höhe.  

"Geheimtraining" scheint doch die bessere Wahl zu sein.

Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (25. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

schnell, langsam, mittel, groß oder klein ist doch letztendlich egal, solange alle Spass haben. Der geht natürlich verloren, wenn man immer nur hinterher fahren muß. Fakt ist allerdings auch der, das Touren in den HaBes generell auf mittel/mittel stehen. 

Ehrlichkeit ist einfach die beste Variante. Bin ich fit genug ein mittleres Tempo zu halten? ... mittel ist ja schneller als langsam ... Bin ich erfahren genug, die Technik zu meistern?

Fährt man auf der Strasse ist man raus, wenn man rausfällt. das akzeptiert da komischerweise jeder in einer offenen Ausfahrt. Das geht natürlich im Wald nicht, denn alleine fahren ist dort definitiv grad für Anfänger nicht ratsam. Wer die Tour ausschreibt hat die Verantwortung für die Gruppe in einem gewissen Sinn und auch dafür, dass alle heile nach Hause kommen. Sollte das Leistungsniveau der entsprechenden Fahrer nicht der ausgeschriebenen Tour entsprechen, sollte der Guide das auch ansprechen können ohne gleich gesteinigt zu werden... nur es tut keiner, da sich die meisten dann auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Auch der Guide hat die Verplichtung aus einer mittleren Tour keine schnelle zu machen oder aus einem Ausdauertraining ein Cross Country Rennen, nur weil er im Moment vor Fitness strotzt.

Entweder die Gruppe teilt sich dann, oder man bringt die Einzelperson an einen Ort von der er oder sie auch sicher Heim kommt. Schnellfahreren macht es wenig Spass nur zu warten ... genau so macht es anderen Spass nur zu hetzen. 

Also, lieber miteinander sprechen, als schweigen ... auch "Geheimtrainings" sind doof!

... und ... es werden eh kaum noch Touren gepostet. Komischerweise posten meist die, die hier kritisiert werden ... daher selber machen, besser machen ... auch wenn man sich nicht auskennt ... verfahren tut man sich in den HaBes eh nicht ... und irgendwer weiss immer weiter.

verena


----------



## kiddykorn (25. August 2005)

So jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!

Grudsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das wenn eine Tour angeboten wird und auch von diversen Teilnehmern gestartet wird das es eine selbstverständlichkeit ist das alle auch wieder gemeinsam die Tour beenden!

Wenn das mal nicht Möglich ist, durch unterschiedlicher Fitness, ist es erstens an dem jenigen der die Tour angeboten hat anzusprechen ob es Sinn macht sich zu trennen oder jemanden abzustzen.
Oder zweitens an jedem selbst sich zu Wort zu melden und um eine verlangsamung zu bitten oder auszusteigen (habe beides auch schon gemacht  ) und dann findet die Tour für alle Beteiligten ein entspanntes und friedliches Ende.

Es ist aber ein Unding Leute im Wald einfach stehen zu lassen.

@Silvi: Tut mir leid aber wenn in der Tourbeschreibung das Kuchenessen und den Biergarten so hervorhebt muss man damit rechnen das auch Leute kommen die es genau so verstehen und vielleicht nicht so Fit sind.

Ich wünsche Euch allen noch viel Entspannte und Spaßige Touren 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Silvi (25. August 2005)

Es ist doch sehr erstaunlich, dass sich überwiegend diejenigen melden, die gar nicht mitgefahren sind. 

Ich habe durchaus den Biergarten und den Kuchen erwähnt, aber es war auch zu lesen am ENDE der Runde! Ok, vielleicht war auch dies zu undeutlich. Nur mal so als Info: Auf dem Tacho stand am Ende der Tour exkl. Pausen ein Schnitt von 17 km/h. Bei rund 55 km.

Geheimtraining ist übringes cool. Und sollte ich irgendwann nochmal eine Tour posten, dann lautet der Text:

MITTLERE Runde, Achtung Silvi posted, Kuchen wenn überhaupt am Ende der Runde. Entscheidet selbst wenn ihr aussteigen möchtet. Ich kann und will es nicht jedem recht machen. 

Silvi


----------



## Catsoft (25. August 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Geheimtraining ist übringes cool. Und sollte ich irgendwann nochmal eine Tour posten, dann lautet der Text:
> 
> MITTLERE Runde, Achtung Silvi posted, Kuchen wenn überhaupt am Ende der Runde. Entscheidet selbst wenn ihr aussteigen möchtet. Ich kann und will es nicht jedem recht machen.
> 
> Silvi



Jo, mein Verbesserungsvorschlag für den LMB ist sowieso die "beschränkte Ausschreibung"    
Obwohl: Die meisten "neuen" haben Mittwochs immer ganz gut mitgehalten.  


@kiddykorn: Du hast damals aber alles richtig gemacht. 1 Std. gut mitgehalten (war vermutlich ganz schöner Kampf) und dann "Bescheid" gesagt. Auch wenn ich glaube daß  der Tempounterschied nicht so groß war und dieser Schritt wirklich notwendig war: Respekt


----------



## kiddykorn (25. August 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> @kiddykorn: Du hast damals aber alles richtig gemacht. 1 Std. gut mitgehalten (war vermutlich ganz schöner Kampf) und dann "Bescheid" gesagt. Auch wenn ich glaube daß  der Tempounterschied nicht so groß war und dieser Schritt wirklich notwendig war: Respekt



Und genau das meine ich!!!
Man Muß reden und dann wird für alle eine Lösung gefunden anders geht es nicht.

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour  
Christian


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. August 2005)

Hihihi,

ihr XC-Leute seid schon komisch. Immer dieser verkrampfte Ehrgeiz. Laßt doch mal locker. Ich bin neulich mit meiner Wildsau durch die HaBes gegondelt, zusammen mit einem Freund auf einem 10kg-Cannondale-Hardtail. Klar hat der sich ein bissl gelangweilt, wenn's bergauf ging, aber deswegen fährt er mir doch nicht einfach davon. Ich tret halt 20kg mit nur 7 Gängen... Wir sind es durchaus mit Tempo angegangen, aber auch mit der nötigen Entspannung. Wer eine Pause braucht, kriegt eine. Wenn die Niveaus nicht zusammen passen, sollte man Wartestellen vereinbaren, oder aber eben getrennt fahren. Zumindest aber sollte man vorher kommunizieren, wer wie fährt und worauf überhaupt Bock hat. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sanz (25. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde mal versuchen die ganze Diskusion neutral zu beleuchten und vielleicht hier und da eine Anmerkung zu riskieren. 

Vorab möchte ich auf die Geschwindigkeit eingehen und Diese relativieren. Jemand der nicht mitgefahren ist, muß ja sonst was denken!


> Auf dem Tacho stand am Ende der Tour exkl. Pausen ein Schnitt von 17 km/h. Bei rund 55 km.


Dieser ergab sich erst nachdem wir die 3 Mitstreiter verloren haben. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt lagen wir ca. bei einem Schnitt von 15.  Die nun verbliebene Gruppe kannte sich und wußte sich einzuschätzen. Durch die Gruppendynamik ergab sich so ein sportliches Training und der Schnitt wurde wie oben erwähnt ausgebaut.



> Fakt ist allerdings auch der, das Touren in den HaBes generell auf mittel/mittel stehen.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig! Aktuell gibt es die Gruppe am Dienstag, bei der oft langsam notiert ist. Bei der Mittwochsgruppe ist oft schnell zu lesen. Es gibt also mit verschiedem Anspruch ausgeschriebene Ausfahrten bei denen man sich je nach eigenem Leistungvermögen anmelden kann.



> Grudsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das wenn eine Tour angeboten wird und auch von diversen Teilnehmern gestartet wird das es eine selbstverständlichkeit ist das alle auch wieder gemeinsam die Tour beenden!


Ich denke das ist keine gute Lösung! Wenn erkannt wird, daß ein Leistungsunterschied vorhanden ist, sollte man nach kurzer Abstimmung die Gruppe teilen. 



> @Silvi: Tut mir leid aber wenn in der Tourbeschreibung das Kuchenessen und den Biergarten so hervorhebt muss man damit rechnen das auch Leute kommen die es genau so verstehen und vielleicht nicht so Fit sind.


So eine zusätzliche Angabe sollte nicht maßgebend für die Bewertung der Intensität einer Ausfahrt sein, sondern einfach nur die Geselligkeit anregen. Auch Leute die "mittel" oder gar "schnell" fahren essen gerne Kuchen (siehe Jan Ulrich)! 

Zum Thema wie man nach festgestelltem Leistungsunterschied auseinander geht hat es viele Worte gegeben. Ich für mich gehe die Sache ein wenig anders an. Stelle ich für mich fest, daß ich die Gruppe in Ihrem Training behindere bzw. ich ständig über meinem derzeitigen Leistungsvermögen fahren muß um Anschluß zu halten, ergreife ich rechtzeitig aus Eigeninteresse die Initiative und klinke mich mit einer kurzen Verabschiedung aus. 



> Wir haben laufend gewartet und der Unterschied wurde immer größer. Leider ist die hintere Gruppe bei unseren letzten Halt nicht wieder aufgetaucht und wir sind davon augegangen, daß die sich alleine auf den Weg gemacht hat. War wohl ein Denkfehler



Ja, genau so war es! Gerade die Tatsache, daß die verlorene Gruppe noch zu dritt war und sogar einen Ortskundigen dabei hatte, lies uns nicht im entferntesten an einer gewollten Teilung der Gruppe zweifeln.

Abschließend finde ich diese Diskussion ein wenig schade! Leute, die initiative zeigen und Touren posten werden hier teilweise von Usern die noch nicht einmal dabei waren beschuldigt Leute im Wald allein gelassen zu haben! Anmerkungen sollten natürlich gestattet sein, jedoch bei Nichtanwesenheit ein wenig zurückhaltender!  
Ich glaube nicht, dass hierdurch die Anzahl der Touren im LMB steigen wird. Vor noch 1-2 Jahren gab es diese ganzen Probleme nicht. Wir waren eine nette Gruppe mit fast immer über 10 Fahrern pro Tour. Bei Leistungsunterschied ergaben sich automatisch 2 Gruppen, man hat sich danach in der Kärntner Hütte getroffen und die Welt war bei einem Hefe in Ordnung. 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (25. August 2005)

War gerade im LMB und liege immer noch unterm Tisch  

Guckt Ihr hier! 

Das ist nun klar und eindeutig!

Andre


----------



## kiddykorn (25. August 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> War gerade im LMB und liege immer noch unterm Tisch
> 
> Guckt Ihr hier!
> 
> ...


Und gleich noch die alternative  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1210

Eine Kaffetrinker-Runde   
So sind wir wieder alle lieb sonst geht es barfuss ins Bett   

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Rabbit (25. August 2005)

So meine Lieben, dann will ich mal den Schlußstrich ziehen, bevor die Diskussion doch noch eskaliert.


			
				Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die initiative zeigen und Touren posten werden hier teilweise von Usern die noch nicht einmal dabei waren beschuldigt Leute im Wald allein gelassen zu haben!


Ich kann in dieser Diskussion bisher nicht erkennen daß irgendwer irgendwen persönlich beschuldigt hat. Und das soll auch so bleiben!

Vielmehr wurde festgestellt, daß es tatsächlich ein Unding wäre gerade "neue" Teilnehmer alleine im Wald zurückzulassen. Darüber herrscht sicher Einigkeit und letztlich ist das ja auch nicht passiert. 

Da ich auch Silvi und Andre gut kenne weiß ich (und das wissen alle anderen ebenso), daß dies auch nicht ihre Art wäre. Da solltet ihr beide euch auch gar keinen Schuh anziehen, der euch nicht paßt! 

Woran es bei dieser Tour wohl ein wenig gemangelt hat (und das führt dann meißt zu "Missverständnissen", wie im Berufsleben auch) ist dann tatsächlich die Kommunikation. Da hätte man sicher zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt, als bereits erkennbar war daß der Leistungsunterschied doch sehr groß ist, schon offen reden und die Gruppe teilen sollen:


			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben laufend gewartet und der Unterschied wurde immer größer. Leider ist die hintere Gruppe bei unseren letzten Halt nicht wieder aufgetaucht und wir sind davon augegangen, daß die sich alleine auf den Weg gemacht hat. War wohl ein Denkfehler


Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wer die "Neuen" waren, möchte diese aber ausdrücklich auffordern nicht gleich die "Flinte ins Korn zu werfen" oder zu resignieren.
Vielmehr möchte ich euch einladen an weiteren Touren teilzunehmen, insbesondere wenn ich diese Einstelle oder ihr meine Teilnahme erkennt. Meine Teilnahme reduziert nämlich meißt das Tempo auf ein erträgliches Maß bzw. garantiert eine frühe Gruppenteilung 
Wir haben alle mal Angefangen und letztlich waren auch fast alle derjenigen bei mir "in der Schule", die heute als Heizer bezeichnet werden  

Ich habe an dieser Tour übrigends selbst auch nicht teilgenommen sondern war zeitgleich mit Olaf (Thol) in den HaBes unterwegs, hatten aber auch immer wieder mal "Feindkontakt" 

So denn, Happy Trails und bis bald im Wald, 
Harry


----------

